# Are multiple levels necessary?



## chifte (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all, new to the forum. I've a question as far as cages ago, is it the floor space or the climbing of levels the important factor?

I currently have 2 baby rats in a 20G long aquarium, only temporarily as I was going to put them into an old large midwest ferret cage but I decided it's bar spacing which is about 1 1/4" is just too large.

So now I'm looking at Martins cages, I very much like their playpens, I used to keep my ferrets in the martin 44"x44"x24" playpen but due to moving and space I had donated it and bought a critter nation.

I'd like to buy the 36"x30"x24" rat play pen and simply buy a lot of hammocks and hanging accessories. Is that type of cage acceptable for two(I believe to be male rats)? My inexperience can't rationalize why it wouldn't be acceptable assuming they have tons of crawling opportunity as the foot print is decently large.

Couple pictures of them getting sleepy on my hand, I must say.. I've owned ferrets for 16 years now, I've had cats, dogs, llamas, deer, these two rats have captured my heart in an unusual and endearing way unlike any other.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Adding a level or two would probably be good, but I think it is more important that they have lots of climbing space. You could also try making a couple of fabric shelves (which are essentially like big hammocks expect pulled tight). This would provide them with some more walking space and you wouldn't have to go buy a plastic level or make one out of wood. Here is a picture of a spare cage I set up with fabric levels:
View attachment 4512


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh and btw, your rats are SO adorable!


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got the exact same cage as JessyGene, except that I've got a tall birdcage added on top, for extra room. (Incidentally, my rats fit right through the bars on that big cage. Good thing their bedroom is rat proof!) Rats really love climbing, so if you've already got lots of floor space, adding climable things should be fine. Plenty of hammocks, ropes, ladders, plant pots, those mini stacking shelves, dish drying racks, etc, should suffice. As long as there's plenty of things to do, and lots of places to go, they'll be happy.

And those rats are seriously the most adorable things I've ever seen. They have such beautiful markings, too. They look like they're about three weeks old! Make sure they really are both male before housing them together!!!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

aw!! the one with the tan hood looks just like my old rat Roe!! he was the sweetest rat ever  i know what you mean about them grabbing your heart in a strange way, im cuddling with my rat roxy right now and shes goes every where with me! i just cant imagine life with out her now  oh and i have a glass aquarium right now thats pretty big and since i dont have ways to hang stuff, i used a card board box and made hidy holes and hammocks that hang under it, plus a couple of ramps, chew toys, and egg crate on the very top for them to climb to. On the middle part on the flat top of the box, i have their "gym" with the wheel and some wooden toys and a slide that they actually will slide down ha its so funny watching them haulin butt thru the levels and falling thru one of the holes and jumping right back up to do it again! lil stinkers ;-) post a ton of pics too!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow! Adorable rats! And they are so small. Mine were five weeks yesterday and they look a lot bigger than these little guys.


----------



## chifte (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! I slept on my decision, ended up getting an r680. I decided the playpen would be unnecessary as I can just split the room I dedicated to my ferret when I want them to have out of cage time. Ferret is out most of the day anyway, not allowed near the rats of course! I am almost positive they're males, their parts look the same and according to a diagram I saw males have more distance between their parts. But they're quite small, I don't see any nipple but they wiggle and when put on their backs and are fuzzy so that makes it even harder. So I've come to the conclusion that they're at least the same sex.

I bought them from a mom and pop pet store, they seem to take their rats seriously, said they held them every day and it shows.. They have no fear and love to snuggle.


----------



## Megamonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

If you've got any problems sexing them post a picture of them when your holding them upright. I'm alright at sexing young babies. A couple of ideas for the babies to get to the levels i suggest you use ramps at about a 45 degree angle. Also if you soak small tree branch in water and cage cleaner for 24 hrs and put that in the cage the rats will love it.


----------



## chifte (Feb 28, 2012)

Sigh, hate to bring sadness. I've only had them a couple days, I came home and the slightly smaller solid colored baby passed away. I wonder why it happened, he was as active as his brother these past couple days and even this morning. I picked him up and examined, he had diarrhea between when I left for work and now.

His brother is doing perfectly fine, running around the cage, eating, drinking.

**** shame, I'll be making a trip to get another from the same litter this evening.. I don't want the other to be alone long.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

No offense meant, but those rats look far too young to be away from their mother. Rats should stay with their littermates until at least 5 weeks old.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Nekopan. How old were those babies when you got them? 5 weeks is the cut off mark. 
Also, rats do need ample climbing room. It helps with stimulation, keeping them in shape and improves their motor skills. Rats are ment to climb and will do so on just about anything they can.


----------



## chifte (Feb 28, 2012)

Indeed, they were too young, which I didn't know at the time. I took the other one back and they just put it back with the rest of the young ones, as judging by pictures it looked like 2.5-3 weeks rather 5. I have since got two 8-10 week male dumbo, they are doing quite well though much more skittish vs the babies I had who snuggled up against anything warm. 

I had a heck of a time finding appropriately aged male rats, 8 Petco/Petsmarts, and 6 independent pet stores. 13 of them either had none, or only white females.. had to drive 2 hours to get a hold of male fancy rats! I just laughed because all these years all those stores I've gone into I've seen plenty of male fancy rats, now it seemed like there was a shortage.

Does anyone else find some breeders adoption applications to be entirely too personal and invasive? I have two within 2 hours of me, the rest are 3+. They asked about finances, they wanted family and friend contact info, they wanted a home visit, my vet would have to solid knowledge of rodents, I understand it's for the animals well fare but I think it would be more reasonable to have a picture of the cage and questions pertaining to the proper care of the animal are more important.


----------

